# Game 30: Mavs @ Heat (1/2 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 2, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First game I'll get to watch since OKC. My +/- on game thread page counts leads the league.

Wonder if Dirk will come off the bench again. They'll definitely be revved up after we dismantled them in Dallas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They played and won in Washington tonight after being down big in the 1st half. Rick Carlisle came out and said he'd start suspending players if they didnt play better so they'll definitely be up for this one.

Brand and Dirk came off the bench tonight. They'll probably stick with the same starting lineup since they won though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DESTROY THEM


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is really having a hard time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD gets his shot blocked inside (again) then on the net possession turns it over.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not a strong start


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** UD sucks ass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Typical Heat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade makes both ft's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lebron gets another POTM


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Dallas came to play


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WARIO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go again. A 14-2 Dallas run.

These types of runs have happened so much against the Heat over the last week.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Collison always bumps like that in transition.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I watched Dallas almost lose to the Wizards last night, and then they come in here torching us.

Hate that crap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ alley-oop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ again

How the **** did they not call a foul as well there?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade getting good post looks


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> LBJ again
> 
> How the **** did they not call a foul as well there?!


Or the first shot of the game that Wade made. We're not getting free throws this year. The stats are frightening.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a blatant foul. Whatever the hell this new focus is of the refs, it's killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How the hell was that not a foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another thing that has killed us of late. Giving opponents multiple chances.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good finish from Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Lively crowd tonight for some reason


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray 333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ray 3333
> 
> Lively crowd tonight for some reason


2011 Finals...


Refs are trigger happy for Dallas so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We suckin


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our rebounding is a joke. Literally woeful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Needed that Mikey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go with another extended opponent run. 10-0 Dallas run this time.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ANOTHER no call on Lebron wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lebron on Dirk there. Wanted that in the finals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D on Collison by Cole

30-22 after 1

Gotta stop with these droughts of late. Cant keep allowing these 10-2, 14-2 type runs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D Cole.

Can we combine Cole's D with Rio's range and have a competent PG?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Need more life from the D overall. We were missing good looks during those DAL runs, just couldn't stop shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damnit Norris, Finally get a wide open layup and you miss...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Cole damn...gotta make those layups


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beautiful corner turn by Cole. Got a great look but no finish.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller on that OJ Mayo layup...wow. Worst defensive play of the season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Need Wade or LeBron out there.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow Cole, THERE WE GO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice Cole run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Forgot Carlisle was one of those coaches that call timeouts after 4-0 runs.



Adam said:


> Mike Miller on that OJ Mayo layup...wow. Worst defensive play of the season.


I've said it int he last couple of threads. He's been getting killed on D of late. 

nice couple of baskets by Cole. Reminded me of the Cole of the 1st half of last season. Remember how good he was? Seems like years ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More 2nd chance points :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

Here Carlisle goes again with a timeout. I'm sure its effective, but its so annoying.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thriller!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hand down man down Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mayo brought what he left at home last time.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Good D by cole, bad call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-0 Dallas run 

Broken record


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Whos guarding OJ?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is gonna be a frustrating game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Collison gets the initiated bump call again in transition


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> This is gonna be a frustrating game.


Just like the last 4 then.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris has more FGA than anyone not named Lebron.

That's probably not a good thing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty uninspired D going on. The offense isn't even trying to pick up the slack. This is poo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad shot Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh cool, missed free throws. Right on time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn thats tough DW!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Good effort by Wade.

Lebron's 20 points streak might end tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:wade: and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, Mike and Shane have all missed wide open 3's tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our shooters suck ass man


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

how many more wide open three's can we miss, phuck yea!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't hit threes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hah, Collison was trying to be cute there and draw a foul on Mario and it blew up in his face. and1 by Lebron. Finally got a call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig!

There we go!

Nice work from mario there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers fouled collison there, and that'S the call he doesnt get.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant buy a call here


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hit 3's please!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Replace Mario with Damon Jones please :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was wondering how Vince can get such a wide open layup. Then realized UD was at Center..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful D again inside.

52-50 at the half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A buzzer beater.

I'm shocked.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

doctordrizzay said:


> Good effort by Wade.
> 
> Lebron's 20 points streak might end tonight.


Nvm.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Half looked much worse than the score


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat missed a TON of open looks in that half. Hopefully they can start hitting those same looks and continue the D they ended the 2nd quarter with, only allowing 8 points int he final 6 minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @CoupdNBA: Heat missed 12 shots in the restricted area and 10 threes, with .370 shooting overall, and still scored over a point per possession./QUOTE]


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @CoupNBA: Heat missed 12 shots in the restricted area and 10 threes, with .370 shooting overall, and still scored over a point per possession


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Bosh 

LBJ2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> ..


Been some crazy numbers in Heat games this past week.

From the Pistons hitting all those 3's from the top of the key, to the Bucks having over 30 assists, to Vucevic's rebounding numbers, and now this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just noticed Drake at the game.

Anyone hear that Vanessa Bryant was mad at Drake for a line in one of his songs? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No, but not surprised. Now there's a Kobe/Drake beef, I'd imagine?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where was the foul there?



Jace said:


> No, but not surprised. Now there's a Kobe/Drake beef, I'd imagine?


http://news.lalate.com/2013/01/02/vanessa-bryant-drake-address-lyrics-about-kobe-bryant/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits 20 again

Another annoying Carlisle timeout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlisle's timeout strategy is ****ing annoying


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haven't seen Kaman play like this in ages.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice 3 Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh shooting well tonight.

Heat now 10-13 in the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Really Dwyane? A pullup 3? OK. Count it.

:dwade:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad made 3 by Wade. Rolling now a after the bosh j


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We are lucky to be done playing the Mavs after tonight and before Dirk fully rounds back into form.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another made bad shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-0 Mavs run

And here we go again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3pt game now. Game of runs.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Carter ties season high rebounds!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray wide open. Left corner. Miss.

THERE ARE NO RULES


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How do we end up with Ray on Dirk on a switch? WTF is wrong with us?

UGH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOLBRON 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel has that bump n grind face on :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

81-79 after 3

Missing so many corner 3's tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

John Amaechi scored the first basket at the AAA. Didn't know that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade stop going for home run plays...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Matrix...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How do both refs call the ball for the Heat, but then get together and reverse their call?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep playing through Bosh. He has his shot going tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade's hogging the offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ummm....travel!!!?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bring out the Orange Juice and Mayo! we got a ball game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mayo at the shot clock buzzer from deeep. Of course..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These refs are a joke man. That was our out of bounds call, and that Kaman layin was a travel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is off now, don't force feed him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sloppy play


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WHY DO WE LEAVE GUYS SO OPEN FOR 3!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mayo was wide open. Pass took a while to get to him too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is Mayo open? Why is Haslem playing?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

big shot


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Allen right on Cue


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge by Ray


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

haahah dirkkk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Dirk. DAMMIT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now they cant miss from 3.

Just drive and kick and you'll more than likely get a wide open 3 against us. 

Really hate our D scheme. Just not one built for the regular season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another team hanging double digit treys on us.

And triple digit scores.

Our D is shite.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: drive right there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:

Love this dude


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade and Lebron just drive to basket everytime please!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In and out for Dwyane. That midrange J...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** Rio


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get that stop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice D by Wade. Reminded me of the steal against the Bulls where Salmons turned and Wade read it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Allen made a layup!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ got fouled opn that drive too btw


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ing wild sequence


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jesus Christ!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lets go Buzzer beater!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy crap what just happened


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> We are lucky to be done playing the Mavs after tonight and before Dirk fully rounds back into form.


Guess he's pretty close.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk is lookin real nice right now. Asshole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OT...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We never get decent looks in those situations.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should've attacked the hole with his strong hand.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

bad shot by lebron.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Should've attacked the hole with his strong hand.


That's what she said.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> We never get decent looks in those situations.


Was about to post this and say that its really weird since Spo is usually so good at in bounds plays during the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Dirk is done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray trey!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dirk back in. That was strange. put on a warmup, but came back in.

LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron off the bounce, nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk!~

Shades of Orlando


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WADE


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Goodboy Wade, he is having a nice fantasy game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THATS A BATT BOY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battiboy!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mayo man, dammit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray to the line.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Allen should have shot it and made it and gotten Lebron that 10th assist


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good drive by Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Carlisle calls a time out in between free throws. This ****ing guy :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

lets get Lebron that Triple double


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crazy how much better Shane is this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

For some reason, Vince Carter has been able to get passed Lebron about 3 or 4 times tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Lebron!

Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The King


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's my manbearpig.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

What a lay-up. Sealed the deal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HOLY Manbearpig


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How does Lebron get all of these assists with all these missed open shots?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Clutch. Clutch. Loving this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good win in the end, but damn, why cant be just blow teams out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 119-109

Lebron with 32-12-9
Wade with 27-10-5
Bosh with 17 on 7-10
Ray with 15

It'll get lost in all these big numbers, but Shane his two of the biggest shots of the game. 

That OT just shows how dangerous we are when our shooters hit their 3's.

OT also showed how our D looks when we're into it and having "multiple efforts", which is not a problem come postseason, but definitely will continue to be in this long ass regular season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @tomhaberstroh: Last time LeBron went at least 32-11-9-3 was back in 2007. Chris Bosh dropped 41 and lost. http://t.co/rJs5sOPj


:bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Micky Arison ‏@MickyArison
> Great crowd at the @AAarena tonight. Let's do it again on Sun against the Wizards a few ticket are available at http://gohe.at/Avz99t


Did any of the beat guys talk about the crowd tonight? They were lively from the start. 

Today must have been a Christmas package game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Only 9 TOs tonight. Good stuff. Wish we could've won a little more convincingly with that stat, though. Shooting below 50% probably helped keep it close.

Maybe if we trade for Bargnani, Bosh will start rebounding like he's in Toronto again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's where I see my rooting bias come in. They had 24 fouls to our 16. Felt the other way around.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Did any of the beat guys talk about the crowd tonight? They were lively from the start.
> 
> Today must have been a Christmas package game.


Ira or Ethan did.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was nice seeing Ray and Battier in each corner, with basically a 3 man game between The Big 3 around the rest of the court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok NBA TV, its been two years, dont need to show a 2011 NBA finals montage before showing highlights of this game..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> gabunion
> #HydeLounge #AAA @mrsadriennebosh @savannahrb @deirdremaloney @hbattier #goodtimes












Man, they even got Battier's wife partying :laugh:

The big 3's girls seem very close. Can only help.

Must be nice that they can wait in the club while the players shower and speak to media after the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully no cat fights between the 3 through 2014. We need them all tight to convince the men to stay together.


----------

